# Ped Choc British Shorthair girl



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Muffin is looking for a home , preferably on her own or with one other cat. She is fine with dogs.
She is Gccf reg, Imperial Grand Champion sired and would make someone a fab pet or show neuter. She has been shown as a kitten and won 1st and bob everytime.
Please pm me for more details , thanks Jen x


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

:scared: she is gorgeous,are you rehoming her? why though  i love BSH :001_wub:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks , she is a gorgeous cat . I have given up breeding recently and unfortunatly can't keep all my cats so have had to rehome .


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw that's a shame,she is gorgeous though, would love her ,but sadly too far away but I'm sure you'll have no problem rehoming such a gorgeous cat hun good luck


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

She is gorgeous,how old is she?

Angie x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

She is about 18-20 months x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

unfortunately cant see picture again


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Muffin now has a lovely home waiting for her , thank you Kevin and thanks everyone x


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah thats good news although not surprising really she is such a pretty girlie

Angie xx


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is Muffin in her new home. She has settled in very well with her new feline buddies and seems very happy in her new home.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

That's great - hope you will all be very happy together! :thumbsup: Amazing eyes x


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump

Been a long time since I was on the forum, so thought I would post an update

Muffin has been with us for 2 1/2 years now. She is undoubtedly Queen Bee of the household. The other three cats never mess with her 

She has matured into a lovely, chunky, wonderfully purry and snuggly puss. She knows how special she is, especially after being given a feeding bowl with "Duchess" on the side- that is her nickname now, suits her perfectly 

So those of you thinking of offering a home to cat who needs adoption, go for it. We can not imagine life without her.

Here is a picture of her telling me it is teatime.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

She is stunning. So glad it has all worked out well.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: she's a sight for sore eyes!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Lovely girl!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gorgeous xxx


----------

